

Ask HN: What do you think of this idea? - aashaykumar92

A stock market for fantasy sports players. The NFL is easiest to start with...the stock market would be open during games and each player would have a stock price associated with him. So let's just say I start out with quarterbacks. Tom Brady and Peyton Manning would have large stock prices while Mark Sanchez would probably have a lower stock price. At the same time, for every time Manning or Brady throws an interception, their stock price will fall farther than that of Sanchez if he were to throw an interception. During games, you would be able to buy/sell and trade stock with other players. I envision this to be with real money, of course pending the legality of it.<p>I am currently writing up algorithms for this but I figured I'd gain HN's feedback as well. Do you think this is a good idea? If you want more info, feel free to ask below or contact me: aashayk at google's email service.
======
venkasub
I had thought of something similar sometime back. But looked like the
legalities are a bit overwhelming.

For eg. each of these players/actors(or whoever) are a brand in themselves.
And I am not sure whether they will easily consent to such a kind of thing.

In fact, am not sure how Fantasy Sports(for different sports) are working
without much legal hassles or probably no one in this space has made it so big
that no celebrity wants to sue them. I dont know. Someone who is working in
this space can probably educate us.

I had thought of something similar for movies.

